# rusty cream separator



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I really want a cream separator and keep seeing them on ebay (usually for way more than I want to pay  but my question is - if the seller says it has some rust, can I just sand off the rust and treat it with vegetable oil and still use it?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I guess that depends on where the rust is. My cream separator has stainless steel parts where it is in contact with the milk (and some plastic parts, too) so there is nothing really to rust.


----------



## HeritageFarm (May 4, 2010)

Yes, that's all right. Another precaution is to wash, and then towel dry the parts as soon as possible after cleaning.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks Ted - I actually found your website on all my searches for a cream separator  it has become a fascinating search...


----------

